# (New need help)



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Would a 400 hps light do the trick for 4 plants in either a 66x26x108,or a 48x48x78?Also would i be able to use the 400 watt hps light for both vegatative and flowering?

In need of serious help on finding the right 400 watt lighting system on ebay.Im also on a budget cant spend over 200$ for a grow light system


----------



## Hick (Oct 28, 2009)

a 400 watt hid is sufficient for _"about"_ 9 sq ft, or 3X3. No more.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, the HPS is good for vegging as well. Not all HPS bulbs have the same spectral output. Some HPS bulbs produce a greater veg stretch than others; but they are sufficient for both stages of growth. As Hick says, you will need two 400w bulbs to cover your first grow space, or at least one 600w HPS for the second grow space. - RT


----------



## BBFan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi BurntBuddah-

Welcome to MP!  Looks like you got advice from 2 of the best here (Hick and RT).

For what it's worth- my first indoor grow was 3 plants (indica dom) in a 4' x 2.5' space under 400 watts.

Plants did OK, but not as good as they were capable of.  Finished out with just over 3.5 oz. dry.

Like Hick said- cut your space to 3 x 3 and you should actually get better results.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm running 5 plants under 400W of mixed spectrum, mainly HPS, and they do fine. HPS works well for veg too. I'd add some CFL to fill in any shady spots.


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow i feel special now hehe all you experienced grower's replying to my noob threads makes me feel good inside lol, anyways i found a 600 watt hps light on ebay for $265.48 including shipping fee tell me what you think about it.Will it be suitable for both my area's whichever one i choose to grow in.Now if i were to use the 600 watt hps grow light system would that create to much heat and humidity for my closet which is Grow Area (A)?
Grow Area (A) 66x26x108 
Grow Area (B) 48x48x77


Pro's For Grow Area (A)
In my closet out of the way unnoticeable.
Con's
Ventilation issue,heat issue's,odor issues
Less space less yield

Pro's For Grow Area (B)
Perfect grow space for 4 plant's
Easy Ventilation and no heat or odor issue's
More yield
Con's
Cost 130$ and is taking up space in my room
*Digital 600 watt HPS GROW LIGHT 600w COOL TUBE 
*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-600-wat...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d260bc67e


 * SYSTEM OVERVIEW *  
100% BRAND NEW!
600 watt HPS/MH Digital Greenhouse Electronic Ballast.
Cool Tube 6" x 19" Glass Tube Reflector with built-in 15' Cordset
GrowBright Brand High Output 95,000 Lumen 600 watt High Pressure Sodium Lamp/Bulb
Complete grow light system  Just attach the reflector, screw in the light bulb and plug in and GROW!


----------



## DonJones (Oct 28, 2009)

BurntBuddah,

Your light system has what I consider the most important feature -- the ability to use either the HPS or MH bulb in the same light.  That way you can use the MH to veg -- the added blue will help -- and then switch the same light to the HPS to flower where the additional red spectrum is very beneficial.


----------



## DonJones (Oct 28, 2009)

I just searched ebay for the item number you posted and it wouldn't come up.  What catagory was it under?


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Just typed 600 watt hps grow light lol here's the link my bad didnt have enough post count to post links at the time 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-600-wat...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d260bc67e


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me if this light will work well for my grow area and what about the reflector for it is that to small?I really need to know as soon as possible seeing ill be ordering it today god bless and thankyou


----------



## DonJones (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't had any personal experience with that type of reflector, but I hear good things about them.  I believe The Hemp Goddess uses them and she is an old timer and a moderator.  She has a thread in the DIY section on building a similar light with 2 150s, one in each end.

One drawback that I see is I'm pretty sure you will ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE A FAN BLOWING THROUGH THE TUBE ANYTIME THE LIGHT IS ON TO KEEP IT SAFE, EVEN IF YOU DON'T NEED TO ELIMINATE THE HEAT FROMM THE GROW ROOM.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I haven't had any personal experience with that type of reflector, but I hear good things about them.  I believe The Hemp Goddess uses them and she is an old timer and a moderator.  She has a thread in the DIY section on building a similar light with 2 150s, one in each end.
> 
> One drawback that I see is I'm pretty sure you will ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE A FAN BLOWING THROUGH THE TUBE ANYTIME THE LIGHT IS ON TO KEEP IT SAFE, EVEN IF YOU DON'T NEED TO ELIMINATE THE HEAT FROMM THE GROW ROOM.



I have only used a cool tube for a small wattage bulb and even then, I added a batwing reflector to the tube assembly.  For larger wattage bulbs, I really like a large air cooled reflectors.  

I did not have a fan blowing through mine all the time.  When temps get cooler in the fall and winter, I can keep the space cool enough without actually cooling the cool tube separately.  However with a 600W things will be quite different.  You will almost certainly need to cool the bulb all the time the light is on.  I would not buy any kind of reflector that I was not able to air cool.


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea i planned on buying an inline air cooling fan for it So hopefully it all works out still havnt ordered it yet waiting on an experienced grower's 2 cents on this light  I mean is the reflector to small?on this and how hard would it be to add my own built reflector to the top of this and what type of metal sheeting would i need?

Godbless and thanks


----------

